# Replacing lawn tractor stock tires for better traction



## homeimproverjoe (Nov 9, 2014)

I have a hilly 1.25 acre lot that my John Deere LA115 lawn tractor struggles with traction in spots. I've gotten 3 good years of use out of my set of "TerraGrip" chains on the rear wheels but they are showing signs of extreme wear.

So I'm looking to try some replacement rear wheels with better grip than the stock Kenda 20x8x8 tires that came on the mower.

I'm considering between two sets 20x10x8 tires. One is marketed for ATVs and the other for lawn tractors.

Which of these would be the best balance of traction and ride comfort?

$93 SunF 20x10-8 6 Ply ATV UTV A/T Tires A003, [Set pair of 2]









$104 HIRUN HN20 FBA_510101 Turf 20X10.0-8 4 Ply Super Lug Tire [Set pair of 2]


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Good hill climbers, but will be tuff on turf... Long as its not a "manicured" lawn though being mowed, then using turf tuff tires...do not matter. JMO


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Both have aggressive traction, the top set will be a smoother ride.

Both will be hard on the well groomed lawn, If a putting green like surface you have, it will be destroyed, but If you just have a lot that needs cut to appease the "Code Enforcers", You have winners there.



ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Without question tractor tires are put on tractors. Mudding tires are put on mudders.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Usually, lowering air pressure in the rear tires will give better traction. 

Tires that come with the lawn tractors should be suited for its intended purpose. If you have to put mud tires on a lawn tractor, you are using it in areas that it was never intended to go. Be careful.

What air pressure are you currently running?


----------



## homeimproverjoe (Nov 9, 2014)

ZTMAN said:


> Usually, lowering air pressure in the rear tires will give better traction.
> 
> Tires that come with the lawn tractors should be suited for its intended purpose. If you have to put mud tires on a lawn tractor, you are using it in areas that it was never intended to go. Be careful.
> 
> What air pressure are you currently running?


Since I have the TerraGrips on there, I've kept perhaps a bit more air than not to keep them tracking. I may experiment with less air and try to synch the TerraGrips up as much as possible.


----------



## LinneaGengh (9 mo ago)

Whatever chain configuration you choose for yourself, you need the chains to fit your wheels. The length of the chain, of course, can be adjusted, but within certain limits. So, it is better to choose chains according to the size of the tire. The sota is more gentle on the car's drivetrain components, which is why most car enthusiasts choose these chains, although they are a little more expensive. When you go to Plant & Machinery, you will find chains of any kind and any length. Moreover, you can ask the seller to select a chain for your tractor, and then there will definitely be no doubt.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

wheel weights or fill the tires with fluid. My last JD had foam filled tires, Made it impregnabale to the mesquite thorns on my property.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Those treads are pretty aggressive for a small lawn tractor. The tires that typically come on JD are pretty mild, especially as they get worn. There are several other tires that are designed for small lawn tractors with more aggressive patterns that won't wreck your lawn. 

Consider clearance from the body and frame as well as the mower deck.

Something like this (not an endorsement, just an image off the Internet):


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

SW Dweller said:


> wheel weights or fill the tires with fluid.


Or both.
Tractor Supply sells a kit to install fluid in tires.

HTH...Don.


----------

